# Tachometer Ford 3000 Diesel



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

My tachometer cable was missing. I bought a new instrument panel and cable but I do not know where the end of the tachometer cable attaches to the engine (not the instrument panel). I searched the parts on the New Holland site and had no luck locating it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

JG,

The tach drive on a Ford 3000 is mounted on the rear of the 12V generator. If your tractor has been converted to an alternator, you can also get alternators with a tach drive. You should find many sources on the internet. Ebay has quite a few for sale.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

6v tachs rotate clockwise
12v tachs rotate counter clockwise
So double check the instrument cluster you have is going to work once you hook cable up


----------

